# How To Become A Medical Marijuana Dispensaries Vendor?



## barrywhite (Apr 25, 2009)

I live in California and have a medical card. I'm getting into growing and I was wondering if someone with some knowledge could give me some basic info. Could you just go into a club with a sample and ask them if they want to buy from you? How much are clubs looking for, for example are they looking for just a few pounds every crop or much more than that, like in the 20-30 range? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Don't post if you don't know what your talking about please. And be honest, if it's a shady, cutthroat business like I think it might be, than tell me. Thanks.


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 25, 2009)

It is fairly easy to sell at the clubs. Most of them are pretty picky and dont want to pay much.

If you have a lot to get rid of then it might be worth it. And it also depends what are you are in.


----------



## DubRules (Apr 25, 2009)

clubs are going to pay minimum dollar for your medicine. the dispensary here will buy a pound for a max of 3k. my knowledge of dispensaries is limited to the one i go to weekly, but all i did was get to know the owners well and then ask. typically they will only buy "medical" strains. so even if your grapefruit skunk is way stronger than their misty, they wont buy your gfs because it hasnt been proven to treat ailments.


----------



## Greyskull (Apr 25, 2009)

If you want to supply medicinal cannabis buds to a club, its pretty straight forward.

1. grow the plants the clubs want 
all you have to do is ask them "what do your patient's like," or "what do you like to have in stock?". understand most clubs expect a minimum 1/4qp (113.5 grams kids, NOT 112... there are 28.4 gs in an OZ) available. 

2. grow your plants better than everybody else is growing theirs. THIS IS THE HARD PART.. "growing your plants" means not only growing, but also flushing, manicuring, & drying them properly. good luck

3. pound the pavement and start working. discreetly bring your product, properly packaged (turkey bags are nice), to the shops and ask to speak with the buyer. if your kung fu is true all you need to do is open the bag/s and the buds will do the rest.




DubRules said:


> clubs are going to pay minimum dollar for your medicine. the dispensary here will buy a pound for a max of 3k. my knowledge of dispensaries is limited to the one i go to weekly, but all i did was get to know the owners well and then ask. typically they will only buy "medical" strains. so even if your grapefruit skunk is way stronger than their misty, they wont buy your gfs because it hasnt been proven to treat ailments.


I get $300 per ounce (yep, $4800 per LB) of for my Bubba Kush & Sour Dubble cuts... IN ADVANCE in few times due to demand from LA clubs. My phone rings off the hook when the buyers know I am clipping the buds off of the branches (I call them when i first hang the buds to let them know "5-7 days" and get their mouths salivating for my product... and get their money right, too).

i don't know where you are going or what you are growing, but either your buds suck, or you are selling yourself very short dude. you gotta fix that.


----------



## Vicious420 (May 18, 2009)

I'm looking into this extensively also. I had no idea it could go up to $4800 a pound. I was thinking $1800-$2500 because I figured it had to be whole sale. If its $4800 a pound I can't imagine what the retail price would be. Can probably get a good idea on the strains they look for by looking at the menu's that dispensaries post. 

Do they pay in cash on the spot? 

I wonder what the tax situation is with the whole thing.


----------



## Greyskull (May 18, 2009)

where I am guys come in all the time with really good OG asking for 5200... 325per oz...its usually retailed as the top shelf $75-85 an 1/8th stuff (don't forget the clubs are supposed to keep the pricing above street level/blackmarket to discourage resale...). 4800 for reimbursement is a great deal in comparison... especially when the product is superior. its my little way of helping out the shop and forcing the the others guys to come backdown to earth some. 

some clubs like to work on the "stretch program"ie "net terms" or consignment. some will pay in full at time of deleivery. some will pay a down payment and reimburse in x amount of time... each situation is different.

you do not need to pay taxes on "reimbursement transactions" as far as I know. hope this helpsyou some.goodluck


----------



## jamaica420 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm planning on moving to Cali soon and trying the same thing and doing business with the dispensaries until i eventually open up my own and supply myself. just wanted to keep an eye on this thread


----------



## Gonzo94612 (Sep 20, 2009)

This is all good information. I would suggest reading up on all the recent case law and guidelines (e.g. Jerry Browns 8/08 guidelines) to check out viability. My understanding is that collective groups operating under a non-for-profit basis are NOT tax exempt, so there must be some mechanism for taxation.


----------



## poolside (Sep 28, 2009)

So if you have your medical card in CA and you approach the dispensaries like stated above there should be no legal trouble you can get into being that you are within the legal limits of personal grow amounts of cannabis???? I just want to fully understand the right way to do it.

Thanks


----------



## grow9000 (Oct 1, 2009)

If the Illinois &#8220;Compassionate Use of Medical Cannabis Pilot Program Act&#8221; (Senate Bill 1381) passes, grow9000 will need vendors.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Vicious420 said:


> I'm looking into this extensively also. I had no idea it could go up to $4800 a pound. I was thinking $1800-$2500 because I figured it had to be whole sale. If its $4800 a pound I can't imagine what the retail price would be. Can probably get a good idea on the strains they look for by looking at the menu's that dispensaries post.
> 
> Do they pay in cash on the spot?
> 
> I wonder what the tax situation is with the whole thing.


i know clubs in the bay area that charge upwards of 80 to 90 a 1/8 they charge more for bud in clubs than on the streets its a fact...i sent a friend of mine to get me an ounce of og kush with his card and they wanted 560.00 in s.f california i can get the same zip for 300 to 350 around the corner..peace pot prosperity


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 1, 2009)

poolside said:


> So if you have your medical card in CA and you approach the dispensaries like stated above there should be no legal trouble you can get into being that you are within the legal limits of personal grow amounts of cannabis???? I just want to fully understand the right way to do it.
> 
> Thanks


say poole what is the legal grow limit for cali now my brother just got his card he has m.s. and hes not well versed on it yet.. thanx


----------



## mtassassin (Oct 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any info on if it works the same in montana


----------



## pacman (Oct 4, 2009)

stinkbudd1 said:


> say poole what is the legal grow limit for cali now my brother just got his card he has m.s. and hes not well versed on it yet.. thanx


u guys need to check out norml.com , but the ca limit is 6 flowering or 12 veg, unless ur in a county with a larger limit so its worth a check


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 5, 2009)

pacman said:


> u guys need to check out norml.com , but the ca limit is 6 flowering or 12 veg, unless ur in a county with a larger limit so its worth a check


Not totaly true..in my county it is 12 total with only 6 in flower at any time..1 pd in possesion..but every county has there own limits..

Here is the way the state puts it;

*HOW MUCH CAN I POSSESS OR GROW? *
SB420 establishes a baseline statewide limit per patient of 6 mature or 12 immature plants, and 1/2 pound (8 oz.) processed cannabis. Patients can be exempted from these limits if their physician specifically states that they need more. _*In addition, individual cities and counties are allowed to enact higher, but not lower, limits than the state standard.*_ Local limits are posted at: http://canorml.org/prop/local215policies.html.

Here are the limits per county:

*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]Arcata*

City Council passed an ordinance 11/08 allowing no more than 50 square feet for cultivation. In addition, dispensaries will be prohibited from using more than 25% of their property for cultivation when the ordinance takes effect December 19. The council may revisit the issue during the land use code revision process in six months.Those with special needs may request more grow space. The new standards apply only to areas of Arcata outside the Coastal Zone, which rings Humboldt Bay. A separate but identical ordinance covers those areas, but will not go into effect until approved by the Coastal Commission, which will take at least a year and probably longer.
*Berkeley*


Ordinance allows 10 plants and 2.5 lbs per patient, or up to 50 plants, 12.5 lbs for collectives. 
*Butte Co.*
​
County guidelines : 6 mature or 12 immature plants, 1 pound processed material. Official Butte County policy regarding caregivers, collectives, and coops. 
*Calaveras Co.*
​
In 2006 Calaveras dropped their pre-SB420 2 lb. guideline to 8 oz, and 6 mature/12 immature plants per patient. 
*Del Norte Co.*
​
County adopted Sonoma cultivation guidelines with maximum 100 square feet cultivation area and 99 plants or fewer; one pound possession limit (approved by Board of Supervisors 4/22/02). However, as of August 8, 2008 *those limits were thrown out*, per _People v. Kelly_ and a BOS action that began with the intent of reverting to state default guidelines. 
*El Dorado Co.*
​
Sheriff & DA policy: Indoors - 10 flowering plants + 10 vegging + 1 mother; Outdoors: 20 starters or 10 mature plants, 1 - 2 lb processed marijuana depending on season of year. http://www.slednet.org/index.asp?Type=B_BASIC&SEC={F7CE59BF-E56E-4265-B486-34017F534BD8}
*Humboldt Co.*
​
County guidelines allow patients 100 square feet and 3 lbs w/ no plant number limit. Cities of Eureka and Fortuna PDs and CHP enforce SB 420 limits (6 mature/12 immature plants, 1/2 lb). 
*Mendocino Co.*
​
On December 30, 2008, Mendocino County Superior Court Judge John Behnke ruled Measure B's limits of eight ounces of dried marijuana and six mature or 12 immature plants per qualified patient (unless a doctor allows more) were now the legal limits in Mendocino County, reversing his August ruling throwing out the limits. Section 9.31.050 of Mendocino County Code makes the cultivation of more than 25 plants per parcel a public nuisance, regardless of patient status. On April 20, 2009, the Mendo Board of Supervisors introduced an ordinance that would transfer the zip-tie program to the public health department, and institute a $100 per day fine for not having written permission from landowners, a six-foot fence with a locked gate, or being within 1000 feet of a school or church, etc. The amended ordinance, which also includes a provision allowing for the Sheriff to seek reimbursement for costs of eradication, was delayed on May 5. On June 23, the Board voted to start selling voluntary zip-ties for $25 on July 1 without enacting the rest of the ordinance. 
Mendocino County Sheriff's Office Medical Marijuana Guidelines (issued 4/03/2009) 
Local Ordinance
Mendocino Medical Marijuana Advisory Board 
*Nevada Co.*
​
Cultivation: 6 mature female plants or 75 square feet of plant canopy (previously 10 plants not to yield more than 2 lbs). Possession: 2 lbs processed marijuana - consistent with patient's recommendation. 
*Oakland*
​
Indoors - 72 plants in maximum 32 sq. ft growing area. Outdoors - 20 plants, no area limit. Weight limit 3 lbs dried marijuana per patient. Collective gardens limited to 3 patients. Dispensaries serving four or more patients are allowed max. 6 mature and 12 immature plants and 1/2 pound per patient. 
*San Diego *
​
City Council guidelines allow up to 1 lb of marijuana, 24 plants in 64 square feet indoors; no outdoors growing allowed except in enclosed greenhouses. http://www.sandiego.gov/communityservices/medicalmarijuana
*San Francisco*
​
Patients allowed up to 24 plants _or_ 25 square feet of canopy; dispensary gardens capped at 99 plants in 100 square feet. Possession limit 8 oz. dried cannabis per patient. 
*Santa Cruz*
​
100 sq.ft. canopy and up to 99 plants is allowable under county guidelines, for a patient or a bone fide caregiver. The City of Santa Cruz is awaiting a ruling in the Kelly decision before adopting guidelines. 
*Sonoma Co.*
​
Guidelines permit 3 lbs for possession; maximum 100 square feet cultivation area with 30 plants or fewer (approved Sept 2006) 
*Tehama Co. *


On June 24, 2009, Tehama County Board of Supervisors delayed until July 14 their vote on an ordinance that would require fencing for medical marijuana gardens and make other restrictions. Supervisor George Russell encouraged concerned citizens to write to the board in concise, to-the-point letters. 
View the draft ordinance, starting on page 38. 
*Trinity Co.*
​
On October 28, 2008, the Trinity Board of Supervisors repealed their medical marijuana ordinance, reverting them to the state guidelines (see below). ​


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 5, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> I get $300 per ounce (yep, $4800 per LB) of for my Bubba Kush & Sour Dubble cuts... IN ADVANCE in few times due to demand from LA clubs. .


 
So how did you get to this point? I am sure you have a good relationship with the club now, so they pay you more for the quality you produce..but when you first started selling to a did you have negotiate or did you have to sell to them a few times to get a response from your product?


----------



## milowerx96 (Oct 5, 2009)

Holy shit! I live in Oregon and our laws are simple. 6 flowering 12 veg 18 clones or seedlings and 24 oz dried per card. You can grow for up to 4 cards. Those prices are rude. They are trying to do the same thing here with I 28. If I 28 passes it will ruin our scene too. I noticed most of the county's in CA have garden size square footage restrictions. That suck. We don't have that here. It just seems that the compassion clubs are anything but compasionate. $65+ an eighth. WTF how is a sick person supposed to afford that. Legal greedy drug dealers.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 5, 2009)

milowerx96 said:


> Holy shit! I live in Oregon and our laws are simple. 6 flowering 12 veg 18 clones or seedlings and 24 oz dried per card. You can grow for up to 4 cards. Those prices are rude. They are trying to do the same thing here with I 28. If I 28 passes it will ruin our scene too. I noticed most of the county's in CA have garden size square footage restrictions. That suck. We don't have that here. It just seems that the compassion clubs are anything but compasionate. $65+ an eighth. WTF how is a sick person supposed to afford that. Legal greedy drug dealers.


Yeah it is anything but simple here..the prices that they are throwing round are bay area prices..in Nor Cal it is much less..ie I just went to Clear Lake yesterday and paid $45 an 1/8th for some deisel and some kush .. it is fanominal!..but they had cheaper bud too. I can't imagine paying $85 an 1/8th.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 5, 2009)

poolside said:


> So if you have your medical card in CA and you approach the dispensaries like stated above there should be no legal trouble you can get into being that you are within the legal limits of personal grow amounts of cannabis???? I just want to fully understand the right way to do it.
> 
> Thanks


You need to check your county .. my county says 1lb max posession but the Dr. that gave me my script said that your not supposed to carry more than a couple days worth...she said if you get pulled over on the way to a dispensary, you could have problems dependiing on the county and the cop


----------



## MartinezTree (Oct 15, 2009)

Juts gotta be crefeul this is when the feds start comin after people. Other than that just grow some good shit and have like a pound.


----------



## poolside (Oct 17, 2009)

Do you think it wise to email the owners of the co-op's and ask them if they are looking for vendors?

Thanks


----------



## Bulldog73 (Feb 16, 2010)

Vicious420 said:


> I'm looking into this extensively also. I had no idea it could go up to $4800 a pound. I was thinking $1800-$2500 because I figured it had to be whole sale. If its $4800 a pound I can't imagine what the retail price would be. Can probably get a good idea on the strains they look for by looking at the menu's that dispensaries post.
> 
> Do they pay in cash on the spot?
> 
> I wonder what the tax situation is with the whole thing.



Your sale should not be taxed to a club. This is a wholesale transaction and they are responsible to collect sales tax at the time of the sale to the patient. You can't tax the same stuff more than once.


----------



## HinduxSkunk (Mar 2, 2010)

Greyskull said:


> where I am guys come in all the time with really good OG asking for 5200... 325per oz...its usually retailed as the top shelf $75-85 an 1/8th stuff (don't forget the clubs are supposed to keep the pricing above street level/blackmarket to discourage resale...). 4800 for reimbursement is a great deal in comparison... especially when the product is superior. its my little way of helping out the shop and forcing the the others guys to come backdown to earth some.
> 
> some clubs like to work on the "stretch program"ie "net terms" or consignment. some will pay in full at time of deleivery. some will pay a down payment and reimburse in x amount of time... each situation is different.
> 
> you do not need to pay taxes on "reimbursement transactions" as far as I know. hope this helpsyou some.goodluck


haha sir uhm 75-85 a 1/8th haha?
ive seen that a few times in some dispensaries and those are the ones i never return to 
why spend up the ass like that when you can go to a fucking dealer or go on down to medco in Hollywood top top top top shelf for 60 doller 1/8th cap
Im sorry buddy but i grow some rather dank bud and not once have i ever heard of it going for that for a legit dispense.
Good for you i supose tho your making the bank i guess you must live in a bud scarce part of the state hah.
Geesh where the fuck is the compassion in those prices?thats almost forcing fixed income patients to grow their own or go to a dealer lol -.-


----------



## mjh0817 (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone asking about growing I'm California should seriously enroll in oaksterdam university of Oakland CA. The prerequisite classes are Legality & Politics. This class will teach you everything you need to know about the legal nessesities of California. Also going to this college* opens up despensary jobs growing jobs etc... Use humbolt county's nutrients for all those people having hard times selling ur product!


----------



## therealmr.green (Mar 29, 2010)

what i have seen from me and some buddys travels is. san fran-bay area buy for low prices most of the year cuz everyone one from humbolt drops there harvest off there. sac valley gets lil better prices but if you want to make the real money jump on I 5 to LA. i heard thats where the clubs pay the big bucks


----------



## John Cosentino (Sep 16, 2010)

In Jan 2010, the California Supreme court issued a ruling that supercedes all limits established over MMJ. The court decision in effect negates "ALL" limits for growing for MMJ patients, and no matter where in the state you are, there is no limit to the amount of MMJ you are allowed to grow. Furthermore, the state now has to put any future grow limits into the election process to allow the people of Ca. to vote on a proposed statute and only the voters can establish any limits to growers. So if you are not aware of this court decision, start researching the topics and get up to speed. I have been growing since 1974 and although it is much easier now due to the numbers of outlets to obtain seeds,clones,etc. The game has become very difficult to play due to the shear volume of people playing. It is extreamely hard to find buyers for your products whether they are "top-shelf" or other, and nobody is paying $4k!!! for any pounds here in this state. I don't care who you are or what you grow. The top prices now are in the 2-3 K range and the products have to be perfect!! If you want to become a vendor in Cali, you had better paid close attention to the teacher in your economics class, Supply and Demand is the thing here now cause the supply is so large it has surpassed the demand ten-fold, so vending your products will keep getting more difficult. Also, dispensaries and entities like "Oaksterdame University" have become linked together and are commercially vending their products(i.e. BlueSky cafe)as well as commercially growing them. Good Luck getting started but unless you grow 50lbs of the best purple or white widow type and sell it for 1K or less you are going to get very hungry this winter! Peace, Jman


----------



## ecyrba (Sep 27, 2010)

Just to mention the legal and business aspects that everyone seems to forget. Selling medical marijuana in California prevents you from making a profit so keep good books. If you're not doing that, then it doesn't matter what the price is because you'll be in jail. Read the California laws BEFORE you start any MM business.


----------



## withoutAchance (Nov 6, 2010)

so lets beat that dead horse, whats i look like in cali for growers now in the medical despenceries know, and as far as patient to patient is growing worth all the truble on should one not plan to grow extra meds to help fellow non growing patients for reinbursement. j

Just teh facts and personal experiances.


----------



## faria (Nov 16, 2010)

hello everyone
this is very good things for helping purpose of the marijuana related and its help for pepole and also gain the knowledge .


----------



## purplekush530 (Dec 17, 2010)

The guy above claiming $4800 is all talk! If selling by the pound LA for top notch usually $4000 if he does get $4800 the people he deals with circle is very small In NorCal where the real growers are Collectives sell top notch medicine for $300 ...... 4800/16 = $300 ZERO profit ...... 28 grams x 16 ounces x $15 -$4800 = $1920 profit if grammed out! Anyone paying more then $15 a gram or $45 an eighth is a fool for supporting the collective!

If you want to vend
1. Grow only top notch strains - know what you are growing
2. Quality OVER quantity - grow tight well trimmed solid nugs or you will smoke your crap alone
3. As long as you are a verified member just ask if they are vending today or this week 
4. Have 1 gram sample ready
5. GROW INDOOR ONLY - all outdoor junk belongs on the Street or cooked for edibles..fyi though...outdoor Norcal $1300max Bay Area/Sac $1600max LA area $1800-2300 anything above that is a bonus

Any club dealing with outdoor garbage (i dont care if its an indoor strain its still garbage) doesnt deserve to be supported by its members. 
Pricing Norcal collectives $200 ounce Bay Area/Sac $225-240 LA $275


----------



## dbkick (Dec 17, 2010)

Greyskull said:


> If you want to supply medicinal cannabis buds to a club, its pretty straight forward.
> 
> 1. grow the plants the clubs want
> all you have to do is ask them "what do your patient's like," or "what do you like to have in stock?". understand most clubs expect a minimum 1/4qp (113.5 grams kids, NOT 112... there are 28.4 gs in an OZ) available.
> ...


Nice, you get top dollar for bud that hasn't even been fully cured.


----------



## Shangeet (Jan 23, 2011)

no comments... obviously a great post to get a vast information related to vendor.


----------



## Joker209 (Mar 20, 2011)

Almost April and noone has bothered to update this thread? Looking to get rid of around 10 lbs of indoor top shelf top colas, what would you guys recommend. If anyone is wandering yea I'm legal and do have other patients I grow for but they don't need it all. Neither do I.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Mar 22, 2011)

Joker209 said:


> Almost April and noone has bothered to update this thread? Looking to get rid of around 10 lbs of indoor top shelf top colas, what would you guys recommend. If anyone is wandering yea I'm legal and do have other patients I grow for but they don't need it all. Neither do I.


 Sounds very genuine.


----------



## deprave (Mar 23, 2011)

if you really need money its okay but your losing out like 100% of what you would of got in the end because they only pay wholesale and some people don't understand wholesale does not equal cheap street prices, to run a storefront *you have to be be doubling up* its the way of retail business and anyone saying they get much more then half of what its worth from a retail outlet is full of shit. If the dispensary are not doubling up they wouldn't be able to pay their bills and would be out of business in no time. Selling to a dispensary should be your last resort if your meds are valued at 4k a lb then the dispensary is only going to give you 2k to 2.5k.


----------



## cary schellie (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm sure ur in cali but in michigan at some of the places u rent a locker and its ur responsibility to keep it stocked. u can choose to pay tax or not to. they ask u what u want to sell it for as long as it reasonable and usually take around 20% the less u sell it for the smaller percentage the take. I guess this is to help keep the prices down for the customers. And just so u know the last time I went they had 16 strains and none were sativa, so if u dont mind the long flower time try a haze. The retail on the top strains were around 60-75 an 1/8


----------



## YEPESD (Mar 29, 2011)

great thread, keep it updated.
i'm curious as to how much the vendors actually profit from this, i am looking to start up a dispensary, but i hate how people are just money-hungry and trying to get rich quick .


----------



## deprave (Mar 30, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> I'm sure ur in cali but in michigan at some of the places u rent a locker and its ur responsibility to keep it stocked. u can choose to pay tax or not to. they ask u what u want to sell it for as long as it reasonable and usually take around 20% the less u sell it for the smaller percentage the take. I guess this is to help keep the prices down for the customers. And just so u know the last time I went they had 16 strains and none were sativa, so if u dont mind the long flower time try a haze. The retail on the top strains were around 60-75 an 1/8


 I like this idea where is this about? I am in michigan actually never seen such a thing.


----------



## UltramegaMJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's a little sample of what it's like up in Washington:

Suzie Q's

She ends up giving you twice the amount you ask for. Literally, it's twice as much consistently. Either somebody thinks I'm special, or that's the way they normally do things. I'm going with the latter.


----------



## sickleg (Jun 21, 2011)

deprave said:


> if you really need money its okay but your losing out like 100% of what you would of got in the end because they only pay wholesale and some people don't understand wholesale does not equal cheap street prices, to run a storefront *you have to be be doubling up* its the way of retail business and anyone saying they get much more then half of what its worth from a retail outlet is full of shit. If the dispensary are not doubling up they wouldn't be able to pay their bills and would be out of business in no time. Selling to a dispensary should be your last resort if your meds are valued at 4k a lb then the dispensary is only going to give you 2k to 2.5k.


What you guys aren't getting is that 2500/lb is still MUCH GREATER than the actual market value of pot. With only a handful of patients you could be making 50k+ a year!


----------



## onegreenday (Oct 8, 2012)

Bump this for good info and I heard $1500 around the Inland Empire.
Too bad the person only made one post and left....



John Cosentino said:


> In Jan 2010, the California Supreme court issued a ruling that supercedes all limits established over MMJ. The court decision in effect negates "ALL" limits for growing for MMJ patients, and no matter where in the state you are, there is no limit to the amount of MMJ you are allowed to grow. Furthermore, the state now has to put any future grow limits into the election process to allow the people of Ca. to vote on a proposed statute and only the voters can establish any limits to growers. So if you are not aware of this court decision, start researching the topics and get up to speed. I have been growing since 1974 and although it is much easier now due to the numbers of outlets to obtain seeds,clones,etc. The game has become very difficult to play due to the shear volume of people playing. It is extreamely hard to find buyers for your products whether they are "top-shelf" or other, and nobody is paying $4k!!! for any pounds here in this state. I don't care who you are or what you grow. The top prices now are in the 2-3 K range and the products have to be perfect!! If you want to become a vendor in Cali, you had better paid close attention to the teacher in your economics class, Supply and Demand is the thing here now cause the supply is so large it has surpassed the demand ten-fold, so vending your products will keep getting more difficult. Also, dispensaries and entities like "Oaksterdame University" have become linked together and are commercially vending their products(i.e. BlueSky cafe)as well as commercially growing them. Good Luck getting started but unless you grow 50lbs of the best purple or white widow type and sell it for 1K or less you are going to get very hungry this winter! Peace, Jman


----------



## jakkoutthebxx (Jun 14, 2016)

Vicious420 said:


> I'm looking into this extensively also. I had no idea it could go up to $4800 a pound. I was thinking $1800-$2500 because I figured it had to be whole sale. If its $4800 a pound I can't imagine what the retail price would be. Can probably get a good idea on the strains they look for by looking at the menu's that dispensaries post.
> 
> Do they pay in cash on the spot?
> 
> I wonder what the tax situation is with the whole thing.


How much are you getting these days ?


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 25, 2016)

I would say it's just like any other business, really. You study your market, determine what exactly they're looking for, and set your marijuana product around the clientele. I suppose in this case the simple case of asking around to figure out which strain they would prefer would be a good first step. This thread is a good bit old though, makes me wonder if OP ever succeeded in his business venture or not.


----------

